
Ask HN: How many screens in your workspace? - markwillis82
We are having a discussion about workspaces. We are running 27&quot; iMacs, and although it&#x27;s possible to have multiple screens I think that one screen with better &quot;window management&quot; to ensure the real estate is used as well as it can be, would be better than 2 screens and having the &quot;neck twist&quot; of moving between the two.<p>What does your screen setup look like?
======
nwrk
Heavily using this. F1-F4 on Gnome now. Most of the work done on laptop.
Workspaces are big productivity plus.

For mac neck twist: Disable animations and assign key shortcuts.
[http://osxdaily.com/2011/09/06/switch-between-desktops-
space...](http://osxdaily.com/2011/09/06/switch-between-desktops-spaces-
faster-in-os-x-with-control-keys/)

Looks like handy tool is available those days (read without heavy scripting):
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/workspaces/id1219826448?mt=1...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/workspaces/id1219826448?mt=12)

------
newman8r
I run a single 4k monitor, ~40" and I haven't felt a need for any additional
monitors. I use i3 as my window manager, really like it with this setup.

